# Good for Ray Ciccarelli



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)

NASCAR driver Ray Ciccarelli says he's leaving at end of the season, citing disagreement with flag policy
I guess this might be next on the list of banned things.


----------



## vadsy (Dec 2, 2010)

Good riddance


----------



## player99 (Sep 5, 2019)

Hopefully the whole NASCAR will be shut down.


----------



## vadsy (Dec 2, 2010)




----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

vadsy said:


>


If I understand this correctly, I like it.


----------



## laristotle (Aug 29, 2019)




----------



## vadsy (Dec 2, 2010)




----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

vadsy said:


>


Yup, I guess I was over thinking it.


----------



## High/Deaf (Aug 19, 2009)

Last lap = white flag = surrender. 

Good one!

I like what's happening inside their sport but I couldn't watch more than 2 minutes of taxi cabs. Most boring racing ever, IMO.


----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)

High/Deaf said:


> Last lap = white flag = surrender.
> 
> Good one!
> 
> I like what's happening inside their sport but I couldn't watch more than 2 minutes of taxi cabs. Most boring racing ever, IMO.


I feel the same way about formula 1. I put it right up there with golf and sailboat racing.....boring, but to each his own.


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

I love going fast in cars, but watching others do it doesn't really grab me as entertainment. That goes for pretty much all motorsports.

Obviously lots of people do enjoy it.


----------



## Diablo (Dec 20, 2007)

Electraglide said:


> NASCAR driver Ray Ciccarelli says he's leaving at end of the season, citing disagreement with flag policy
> I guess this might be next on the list of banned things.


IIRC, a pro golfer bought that car (or one of them) a few years ago and repainted the roof to remove the flag.


----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)

Diablo said:


> IIRC, a pro golfer bought that car (or one of them) a few years ago and repainted the roof to remove the flag.


It's his car. If he did/does then all he has is an over priced Charger. I did a quick search (because I have the time to spare) and couldn't find anything that says he did get it repainted. No pictures, nothing and you would figure that given the PC way things are right now there would be something either pro or con. Next they'll probably pull the Dukes of Hazard off all tv and deep six the movie if they haven't already. This is the only reason why I ever watched the occasional show back then.


----------



## laristotle (Aug 29, 2019)

Well, it's been a while. lol


----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)

laristotle said:


> Well, it's been a while. lol
> 
> View attachment 319106


As we used to say.....and still do, "More cushion for the pushing.".


----------



## Diablo (Dec 20, 2007)

General Lee (car) - Wikipedia

On July 2, 2015, golfer Bubba Watson, current owner of LEE 1, announced via Twitter that he would be painting over the Confederate flag on the car's roof.[12][13] Watson's announcement prompted Brian Grams, director of the Volo Auto Museum, to offer to purchase Watson's General Lee, citing how Watson's car was significant because it was used in the show's first season and would be worthy of inclusion in the museum's collection. His offer was turned down.[14]

It sounds like he did...but hard to say for sure he followed through with it.


----------



## vadsy (Dec 2, 2010)

Diablo said:


> General Lee (car) - Wikipedia
> 
> On July 2, 2015, golfer Bubba Watson, current owner of LEE 1, announced via Twitter that he would be painting over the Confederate flag on the car's roof.[12][13] Watson's announcement prompted Brian Grams, director of the Volo Auto Museum, to offer to purchase Watson's General Lee, citing how Watson's car was significant because it was used in the show's first season and would be worthy of inclusion in the museum's collection. His offer was turned down.[14]
> 
> It sounds like he did...but hard to say for sure he followed through with it.


1 of 20 remaining, or so, especially if it is the number one is cool.,,. since they blew through 300+ of those Chargers while filming. and him standing his ground is also admirable.


----------



## Lola (Nov 16, 2014)

Milkman said:


> I love going fast in cars, but watching others do it doesn't really grab me as entertainment. That goes for pretty much all motorsports.
> 
> Obviously lots of people do enjoy it.


Not even the 1/4 mile drags?


----------



## jb welder (Sep 14, 2010)

Diablo said:


> General Lee (car) - Wikipedia
> 
> On July 2, 2015, golfer Bubba Watson, current owner of LEE 1, announced via Twitter that he would be painting over the Confederate flag on the car's roof.[12][13] Watson's announcement prompted Brian Grams, director of the Volo Auto Museum, to offer to purchase Watson's General Lee, citing how Watson's car was significant because it was used in the show's first season and would be worthy of inclusion in the museum's collection. His offer was turned down.[14]
> 
> It sounds like he did...but hard to say for sure he followed through with it.


He confirmed it this month, in an interview after the Charles Schwab Challenge. "The flags have been removed from that car".
Bubba Watson says he'd love to donate General Lee to museum


----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)

jb welder said:


> He confirmed it this month, in an interview after the Charles Schwab Challenge. "The flags have been removed from that car".
> Bubba Watson says he'd love to donate General Lee to museum


You would figure that there would be pics of the repainted Charger.


----------



## jb welder (Sep 14, 2010)

Maybe he doesn't want to listen to the death threats. Or have some ass-hat in a plane tow a banner that says 'defund golf'.


----------



## Lola (Nov 16, 2014)

Omg I had to google Ray Ciccarelli. Didn’t even knew he existed.


----------



## Diablo (Dec 20, 2007)

The real question is, any relation to Dino?


----------

